# Made a blog for Sookie!



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm jumping on the trend and making the blog my diva deserves. I'm going to post about her, things I find on the web, things I make, etc.
I'm trying to find everyone else's so if you could send links that'd be cool.

here it is: http://quillific.blogspot.com/


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf is following you! His blog is at: http://snarfs-world.blogspot.com/


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

MissC said:


> Snarf is following you! His blog is at: http://snarfs-world.blogspot.com/


I'm following you too!


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Love it! Wimbley and I are following you!  (and Snarf too!)
His blog is:
http://wimbley.blogspot.com/


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I got you too  the video of him chewing his feet is priceless

does anyone know by chance how to make the picture at the top bigger? i had it perfect and then I adjusted the caption and now its all small and it wont get any bigger


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

lpercz said:


> I got you too  the video of him chewing his feet is priceless
> 
> does anyone know by chance how to make the picture at the top bigger? i had it perfect and then I adjusted the caption and now its all small and it wont get any bigger


haha Thanks! :lol:

I'm not sure about the picture thing. It took a lot of messing around to get the header on mine to be that size. I'm never sure about things like that and usually spend an obnoxious amount of time trying to adjust things. Sorry I'm no help!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Here is Little Foot's blog =)

http://www.littlefootthehedgehog.blogspot.com/


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love all of the blogs!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You guys are killing me! When am I ever going to get anything done?
I love the links & pictures.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

PJM said:


> You guys are killing me! When am I ever going to get anything done?
> I love the links & pictures.


I know! I havent done anything I was supposed to be doing since yesterday!

I changed her layout because I saw that a lot of people had the same one- and the diva must have her own! looks good though. I love everyones! they're so cuuute  it makes me happy


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Littlefootsmama said:


> Here is Little Foot's blog =)
> 
> http://www.littlefootthehedgehog.blogspot.com/


Little Foot! is he named after the Land Before Time? Its one of my favorite movies, a classic. I cry my eyes out every time I watch it


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Yay, I love hedgie blogs


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

iinustii said:


> Yay, I love hedgie blogs


You have a cute one!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

lpercz said:


> iinustii said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, I love hedgie blogs
> ...


So do you so we call it even


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

http://www.littlefootthehedgehog.blogspot.com/[/quote]
Little Foot! is he named after the Land Before Time? Its one of my favorite movies, a classic. I cry my eyes out every time I watch it[/quote]

lol, yes! Well it originally stemmed from how little his feet were compared to his body, but I absolutely LOVE Land Before Time, so that was also inspiration.


----------



## QuillaSarsaparilla (Mar 30, 2011)

Nothing better then spending a Sunday looking at hedgie blogs while putting off things that need to get done... :lol:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

QuillaSarsaparilla said:


> Nothing better then spending a Sunday looking at hedgie blogs while putting off things that need to get done... :lol:


definitely


----------

